# Mon mac ne détecte pas mon appareil photo



## pandorabox (24 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour!

petit pb, mon mac ne détecte pas mon appareil photo (un bridge kodak Z812IS)...alors que mon ancien pc oui.
J'ai téléchargé kodak easy share pensant que ça résoudrait le pb, mais rien à faire...


----------



## ceslinstinct (24 Décembre 2008)

pandorabox a dit:


> Bonjour!
> 
> petit pb, mon mac ne détecte pas mon appareil photo (un bridge kodak Z812IS)...alors que mon ancien pc oui.
> J'ai téléchargé kodak easy share pensant que ça résoudrait le pb, mais rien à faire...


Bonjour

Utilise aucune application pour voir si il monte sur le bureau comme un volume.

Tu as testé avec *Transfert dimages*?

Sinon utilise un lecteur de carte qui te le monteras comme un volume.

@+


----------

